# New British shorthair kitten owner



## heymistersky (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello everybody!
My name is Elizabeth and I just recently became a cat mommy to a beautiful British shorthair kitty. Her name is Olive and she is now almost 13 weeks old. It is my first time as a pet owner and I am so in love with her already. She is mostly sweet but sometimes hyperactive, and loves to nap. I wanted to join this forum since I am now completely cat-crazy and want to know everything I could want or need to know about my kitty. Are there any British shorthair owners that could possibly give me some general advice? I've read a lot about the breed but I feel like the forum could tell me everything!
Thanks in advance,
Elizabeth


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome from Oregon!


----------



## heymistersky (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Riverwolf!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi  Welcome Elizabeth!
Hope you find what you're looking for here. Lots of nice peeps about and a few of them have British Shorthairs!

Would be great to see some photos of your little Olive! (love the name)


----------



## heymistersky (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope that works, but that is my little kitty, Olive!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aw, wow... she is gorgeous!! I can understand why your crazy about her


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

heymistersky said:


> I hope that works, but that is my little kitty, Olive!



OH-MY-SQUEE!!!!! Sooooo adorable!!! How do you keep her out of your arms?!?! Wouldn't stop huggin and kissing her. Your not the only crazy cat person  I think most of us have that title


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww she's adorable! I'd be cuddling her all day too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heymistersky (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody!!!

She is my cuddle-baby! And her softness makes her even more irresistible! She has turned me 100% into a crazy cat parent.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

one of us, one of us, one of us


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, she's very pretty. That's such a kissable face!


----------

